# Dexter Silver Beige or Cafe Au Lait ???



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't know what his color is, but you can add "beautiful" before it, whatever it is! Such a pretty spoo boy!


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Nicofreako said:


> I don't know what his color is, but you can add "beautiful" before it, whatever it is! Such a pretty spoo boy!


Thanks, I agree with you!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Definitely looks silver beige to me. Especially in the outside pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I think the color is beautiful, whatever it is.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Who knows what color he is.....all I DO know is that he's handsome,happy, and well loved!!!! LOL!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! I'd say Silver beige too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

There is another silver beige in this forum and your baby's fur looks just like it. He is gorgeous though no matter what.


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks to all. I do love his color whatever it is called. 

All Legs!!!










Getting smooched on.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Such a beautiful boy! Love his color and his sweet face too!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

He is beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

He is get SO BIG!!!! He will be 6 months old on Friday.

Back in February at three months old. 

His first night home. Howling to the moon!!!

First Night Home - YouTube


At work in the shop










After his first trim.










He is getting SO BIG !! 










From this past weekend.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

He is such a big beautiful boy.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Wow - he's a stunner for sure!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm pretty fast and loose with colours. Call him whatever u like! 

He doesn't have what I would call 'usual' Phantom markings tho.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome fellow! as far as color, he definitely looks silver beige to me.


----------

